# Green alumilite dye



## jxdubbs (Dec 6, 2018)

My green dye is more like a dark blue. Idk if it's a mistake on Alumilite end. Or its supposed to me that way. I've tried doing a few things to see it was wrong but I get the same results. The other colors are  spot on. Any tips are appreciated also is there something else I can use. I was trying to make Christmas blanks obviously didn't happen like I wanted.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian G (Dec 7, 2018)

My bottle of green alumilite dye is green.

Maybe consider taking a picture and posting it so we see what you are seeing.  Another option is to contact Alumilite with a photo.


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 7, 2018)

These are a couple blanks I made with the green. In my book this isn't green the one on the right I even added a little green pigment. That's definitely blue. At best teal.  Not green at all. 






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PFMan (Dec 12, 2018)

same here.

My green alumilite dye is more blue than green.


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm going to try adding some yellow to it today and see how it comes out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

